# Cincinnati, OH: Entertrainment!



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My girlfriend and I visited Entertrainment this past Saturday. Entertrainment calls itself the largest indoor G scale layout in the world, and I'm in no position to argue with them.  It's definitely the best layout I've ever seen, and the only one that used real water and made it look right. I'm going to post a series of photos and throw in a line or two of explanation when appropriate. There are three areas: early steam, 1940's transitional, and modern. With the exception of the circus-train layout, everything is G scale and trains are constantly whizzing around at multiple levels, from table-top height to about 10 feet up. These pics are only a fraction of the layout: enjoy!




















Fire (real) on the mountain, above the layout:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Streetcars are whizzing all over this part of the layout:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

This next group is the Circus Train display. Every piece---animal, person, car---was hand carved by a single man.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

These next are taken from an elevated viewing area:










Fire on the mountain, seen from the elevated area:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

back on the ground:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's Komodo, scoring a goal:


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

wow, thats one amazing layout


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

And finally.....Big Ed, looking for a place to get hard rolls with his lunch!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Wow! Very impressive. I don't think I've heard of a large/public/indoor G-scale layout before. Is that a year-round admission-price setup they have?

It looks like the setup is subdivided into different theme / era sections? I really like the 1940's (?) section ... trolley driving through street traffic, old cars, etc.

Thanks for sharing!!!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Komodo said:


> wow, thats one amazing layout


It really is! And by the way, nice shot on the soccer field!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you fix the Big Ed lunch pic/link when you have a moment? I'm missing the best part on my end!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Reck,
> 
> Wow! Very impressive. I don't think I've heard of a large/public/indoor G-scale layout before. Is that a year-round admission-price setup they have?
> 
> ...


Teej, the place is open year-round, excluding holidays. Here's the site: http://www.entertrainmentjunction.com/cincinnati_entertainment_and_attractions

You're right---three distinct eras, lots of trolleys zipping around the town as well as the trains. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's really cool. The next time I'm visiting my family in Ohio, we might have to take a trip south and check that out.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

There ya go, Teeej! 

Erkenbrand, it's northeast of Cincy and right off the Interstate (I-75) in West Chester---you don't even have to go into Cincy, itself.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Reckers said:


> It really is! And by the way, nice shot on the soccer field!:thumbsup:


lol, thanks, I bet is awesome in person.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It really is, K-man, especially those buildings! Most of them have people inside, shopping, doing construction, sitting at desks and so on. I didn't post all the pics I took; there's lots more to the place. The plexiglass barriers made a lot of the pics turn out poorly, as did my unsteady hands. Here's a jailbreak that didn't make the first cut:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW! Very cool. Now maybe I have a reason to visit my relatives in Ohio. :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

CP, If you have kids, check out their website----there's a mirror-maze and other stuff for kids, as well. It's very family-oriented.


----------

